# 5650 & srd?



## Alfren (Jul 21, 2010)

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/4011/sdri.jpg

how can this possible? is it GPU-Z error?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2010)

whats wrong ?

edit: ah, saw your other thread.. SDR is certainly a GPU-Z bug


----------



## wolf (Jul 21, 2010)

The ram type is incorrectly reported as SDR, it should be GDDR3, also this chip has 8 ROPS (incorectly reported as 16) according to all the sources I can find.

I also have a HP laptop with a 5650 and will post a screenshot shortly.

EDIT:

Laptop:

HP Pavilion DV6-3030TX


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2010)

ah the problem is that it can't access the bios, so it tries to read the memory type via a register which seems not used on that gpu anymore

can you check in catalyst control center what it reports for memory type ?


----------



## wolf (Jul 21, 2010)

shows DDR3, also those clocks are my own overclock, trying to push past Afterburners limits of 715mhz on the core now.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2010)

can you check if the attached build returns the correct memory type ?


----------



## wolf (Jul 22, 2010)

Still unchanged W1z, ROPS too.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 22, 2010)

which driver are you running? can you install catalyst 10.6 ?


----------



## wolf (Jul 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> which driver are you running? can you install catalyst 10.6 ?



unfortunately the 5650 in my particular model is locked to only accept HP signed drivers  no go on 10.6 unless you have some sorcery up your sleeves.

EDIT: how about I actually answer your question too 

driver build = 8.692.1-100122a-095235C-HP


----------



## Alfren (Jul 22, 2010)

wolf said:


> unfortunately the 5650 in my particular model is locked to only accept HP signed drivers  no go on 10.6 unless you have some sorcery up your sleeves.
> 
> EDIT: how about I actually answer your question too
> 
> driver build = 8.692.1-100122a-095235C-HP



Actually you can install new driver.. 
You can download it from here..  https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/920...mobile/10-6_mobility_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc.exe






But anyway.. nothing will change.. Gpu z shows memory type still as SRD on my 3031ET


----------



## wolf (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic! cheers man worked a treat, 10.6 running perfect, however still shows 16 ROPS and SDR.


----------



## wolf (Aug 25, 2010)

just thought I'd resurface this thread to say with new GPU-z the card still reads as 16 rops instead of 8 and SDR instead of DDR3, which also accounts for incorrect pixel fillrate and memory bandwidth.


----------

